
Wakanda Listed by U.S. Agency as Trade Partner - Corrado
https://time.com/5752814/wakanda-black-panther-trade-partner/
======
Corrado
At first I thought it was outrageous. Then I saw that it was test data and
thought that this is totally something I would do for testing. If you've never
left test data/code in a production application then you don't have much time
under your belt.

